# Season in Breckenridge



## horneswoggle (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi folks. I'm planning on coming over from Scotland this year for a season in the USA, and from what I've read Breckenridge sounds perfect for me. Good snow, plenty terrain to explore (with the EPIC pass anyway) and good nightlife.

Could any of you guys that have done a season there, or maybe if you've just visited, give me an idea of a realistic monthly budget taken into consideration accommodation, partying a few nights a week and eating etc?

I'm also not too sure if I'd be better off staying in Frisco? Does it have a good nightlife etc? 

Any info would be well appreciated. cheers


----------



## BsMcluvinBeach (Sep 16, 2011)

I dont know about the pricing but its def pretty high compared to other col mountains. Do yourself a favor and visit some of the less known mountains in Col while your down. Probably spend 50% less than breck


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Compared to what other Colorado mountains? Telluride? Aspen? Steamboat? Vail? Crested Butte? Breck is going to be less than any of those. The rest of the areas are mom and pop's. Monarch, Wolf Creek, Loveland. Not really ski towns to speak of. 

It is true that you will pay a premium to live in a ski town. That goes for anywhere. 

Frisco is fine. It doesn't have as much going on as Breck, but it's a short free bus ride to Breck from Frisco. If you want to be right at the mountain and in the middle of everything, you'll want to live in Breck.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Depends when you get here and where you live for your budget. All the cheap places are sucked up now.


----------



## horneswoggle (Sep 22, 2011)

BsMcluvinBeach said:


> I dont know about the pricing but its def pretty high compared to other col mountains. Do yourself a favor and visit some of the less known mountains in Col while your down. Probably spend 50% less than breck


I was kind of hoping since Breck is more of a proper town it would be a bit cheaper for living compared to the likes of Whistler or Mammoth? I do plan to get around as many mountains as possible, but the EPIC season pass is incredible value!! I have around $8500 all in for the season, does that sound realistic?



BurtonAvenger said:


> Depends when you get here and where you live for your budget. All the cheap places are sucked up now.


Yeah I'll not be out til the end of October at least, waiting on my visa getting approved. Will there still be people looking to let our rooms by then you reckon? Apart from the local papers/listings, do you guys know of any sites/companies that specialise in season lets?


----------



## livinlife (Sep 18, 2011)

So Me and my friend have bought our passes and were planning on going to breck for like three months figured we could find a room to rent out and hit the pow. can anyone tell me if my GNU riders choice will do good in powder. I have only ever boarded East coast. And can i find a place to rent out around January or is that unrealistic.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

No one rents for the season because they know they'll get burned and if you're not here it's even harder to find a place to live. 8,500 might get you through the season it might not I don't know how much you spend on partying, living, making fun.


----------



## livinlife (Sep 18, 2011)

what do u mean they might get burned?


----------



## skycdo (Sep 15, 2011)

Depending if you wanna drive or not Dillon is a nice town. We had a timeshare there for quite a while. It's only like 30 minutes away. They might be sig cheaper than Breck...


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Craigslist is a pretty good bet for seasonal housing


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

With no car, Breckenridge is the better bet for night life during the season because the streets will be filled with tourists. You need to arrange lodging yesterday. Check the local craigslist and start emailing/phone calling as many places as you can to get an idea of what rent will cost you.

If you're partying, then you'll probably easily spend more than $1000 a month between rent, utilities, food, booze, and importing haggis back from the motherland.

I would pick up an under-the-radar side job for a few hours a week for your booze money. You'll meet more people that way, too.

Work on that scottish accent, mate. Chicks LOVE accents.


----------



## horneswoggle (Sep 22, 2011)

Cheers for the info lads, very helpful.

Tarzanman, in terms of getting a job without a visa is that quite commonplace around Breck? What's the chances of getting caught? I know you face instant deportation if caught, and it could be me banned from the US indefinetly so it's quite a risk to take.

I reckon I'll have around $1300 a month to spend so sounds like I should be ok...hopefully. Failing that, hopefully the pound will surge against the dollar. $1.55 to the pound is shite, bring back the heady days of $2 to the pound


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Don't bother asking him he lives in Georgia or Alabama and not in Breck. 1,300 can be doable if you find a place for around 600 that's all inclusive but anything that cheap is going... going... gone by the time you're thinking of getting here. Ideally you'll be looking for something in Peak 8 village, Gold Camp 2, Baldy Mountain Town Homes, or Wellington area. If it's in Blue River don't bother no bus and it is not BRECK contrary to what people will tell you. 

Frisco isn't bad and dumbass has no idea about the night life. There's Johnny G's, Yacht Club, and a few other places plus some new ones just sprung up on the west end of town towards I 70. You're also a 40 minute bus ride to Breck but just remember last bus back to Frisco leaves at 1 a.m. or somewhere in that time frame. 

Dillon is a bag of ass to live in you have Pug Ryans, Booters or Shooters or whatever that fucking horrible place is, the bowling alley, and the pub down under. Rent can be a little cheaper if you're cool with living in mini Mexico. On a plus side if you want to go hang out with toothless yokels and resort skanks with STD's Keystone is right up the road so you have The Goat, The Snake, and Dos. But puts you off the beaten path to get to Breck so the best way to do that is take the bus to Summit Cove then hop the Swan Mountain Flyer into Breck but that stops running around 9:30 so then it's the long way back to Dillon. 

You could also live in Summit Cove and there's a bus going through every 15 minutes during prime season and you'd be central to A basin, Keystone, and Breck. Down side is there's one restaurant and bar there and your social life would be the equivalent of being a hermit in Alaska. So if social leperesy is your thing then hey go for it.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

OP - When you get there and have a place to live, hit the park in Breck, look for a friend of mine, hes kinda scrawny but very obnoxious, will be in L1 or Holden gear and more than likely a Slayer or Iron Maiden T-Shirt, riding an unwaxed Lamar. Tell him that your of core local status and he'll show you around hahahaha...


----------



## horneswoggle (Sep 22, 2011)

The problem is, I can only get a 6 month visa so if I come over just now I'll need to go home at the end of March. Ideally I'd like to stay through til end of April, enjoy some spring time sliding and then maybe have a week or two city hopping.

What are the snow conditions usually like early in the season? Are we talking limited coverage and muddy or does it usually open to full coverage?


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

horneswoggle said:


> Cheers for the info lads, very helpful.
> 
> Tarzanman, in terms of getting a job without a visa is that quite commonplace around Breck? What's the chances of getting caught? I know you face instant deportation if caught, and it could be me banned from the US indefinetly so it's quite a risk to take.
> 
> I reckon I'll have around $1300 a month to spend so sounds like I should be ok...hopefully. Failing that, hopefully the pound will surge against the dollar. $1.55 to the pound is shite, bring back the heady days of $2 to the pound


Is it commonplace? I have no idea. Would I arrange for some form of under-the-table income if I were living abroad for months at a time? You bet.

You probably won't be able to find a gig at any corporate/retail shops that like to keep their papers in order...but that shouldn't keep you from doing odd jobs or working for yourself. Everyone talks about living the dream and riding every day, but if I did nothing but snowboard then I would be bored out of my mind within a week.

I don't know if you play an instrument or are a gifted mathematician or a fix-it guy or amazing artist or whatever, but 8 hours a week at 6 dollars an hour is still $50 to buy dinner for BA's mom when she comes over on the weekend.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

horneswoggle said:


> The problem is, I can only get a 6 month visa so if I come over just now I'll need to go home at the end of March. Ideally I'd like to stay through til end of April, enjoy some spring time sliding and then maybe have a week or two city hopping.
> 
> What are the snow conditions usually like early in the season? Are we talking limited coverage and muddy or does it usually open to full coverage?


WHITE RIBBON OF DEATH! Depends really on if we get a good early season storm or not. Last year in November we got nailed for a few days and then had a 21 inch storm that made coverage real solid and allowed them to open more terrain quicker. 

You won't find an under the table job unless you want to go shovel snow at 5 a.m. or shovel roofs.


----------

